# My Axolotls



## ShadowRancher (Jul 21, 2014)

I've had my older axolotl (shaggy dog) for about 5 months and the younger (ghost) for about 2 months. I just moved them in together a few weeks ago and they get along great (Juveniles tend to be nippy but I havent had a problem).

Here's some pics:

Shaggy dog right after I got him being tiny and adorable.





Full album of shaggy (http://imgur.com/a/9oX29)

Baby ghost




Ghost album (http://imgur.com/a/gLGlq)

I grew them both out in a 10 gallon alone. before I got ghost I moved shaggy to a 25 gal. Once ghost was about the same size as shaggy I moved them in together.

original build:




Full album (http://imgur.com/a/2xQM3)

Some adjustments I made last night. I decided to hang their hides for ease of cleaning, these guys are little poo machines and if I miss one behind a hide it falls apart and I have to do like 4 water changes to clear it up.




full album from last night (http://imgur.com/a/5sM9t)

And that is literally all there is to know about the life and times of shaggy dog and ghost.


----------



## taza (Jul 21, 2014)

They are very cute.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 21, 2014)

taza said:


> They are very cute.


Thanks! I think so. My mom visited last week and told me they were scary. I was just confused, ugly maybe if its not your thing but they are way to derpy to be scary.


----------



## smarch (Jul 31, 2014)

Theyre adorable, theyre on my list of pets to get when i move out. since a 10 gal. is all i can have right now i'm pretty limited. I love seeing pictures of them though, theyre weird and cute and goofy all at once


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 17, 2014)

Do they need a water cooler? I've heard they don't like warm water and seeing as our house stays 78-80 in the summer I always thought that was too warm for them. I think they're cute!


----------



## Carol S (Aug 17, 2014)

I think they are super adorable. I have never seen one before. How big do they get?


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 2, 2015)

Interesting little guys!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 6, 2015)

smarch said:


> Theyre adorable, theyre on my list of pets to get when i move out. since a 10 gal. is all i can have right now i'm pretty limited. I love seeing pictures of them though, theyre weird and cute and goofy all at once


I missed replies to this thread but a 10 gallon is actually fine for a single axo as long as you can keep it cool. Thats the general rule: 10 gallons per axolotl.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 6, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> Interesting little guys!


Thanks, they've got quite a bit of personality


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 6, 2015)

RosieRedfoot said:


> Do they need a water cooler? I've heard they don't like warm water and seeing as our house stays 78-80 in the summer I always thought that was too warm for them. I think they're cute!


Yes they do like it cold, 68F is on the top range of their spectrum and will be happy in anything colder as long as there is no ice (they just slow down the colder it gets). I have a bank of 4 computer sized fans running on it in the summer, the evaporative cooling is enough to knock the temp below 70 for me. Just remember top it off with similarly cool water every couple of days.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 6, 2015)

Carol S said:


> I think they are super adorable. I have never seen one before. How big do they get?


I think 8 ish inches is where most of them max out. The rule of thumb is ten gallons per axolotl.


----------



## smarch (Jan 7, 2015)

ShadowRancher said:


> I missed replies to this thread but a 10 gallon is actually fine for a single axo as long as you can keep it cool. Thats the general rule: 10 gallons per axolotl.


 Glad you replied now, my 10 has been empty for months now since something wiped out my beta pair (it was divided) and I've been thinking of what to get now that I have time (I was taking a 7 class fall semester) and I've been thinking tropical and get a single clownfish and anemone but its so much work I don't know if I could do it. So I think i'm going to start looking into axolotls. Do you know of good care sheets or sites to point me in the right direction to start my search? And how you got them (although I have a local friend who keeps them and just got babies so the where to get them may be covered)


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 7, 2015)

smarch said:


> Glad you replied now, my 10 has been empty for months now since something wiped out my beta pair (it was divided) and I've been thinking of what to get now that I have time (I was taking a 7 class fall semester) and I've been thinking tropical and get a single clownfish and anemone but its so much work I don't know if I could do it. So I think i'm going to start looking into axolotls. Do you know of good care sheets or sites to point me in the right direction to start my search? And how you got them (although I have a local friend who keeps them and just got babies so the where to get them may be covered)


 
Go to Caudata.org it's a similar forum to this site for caudates and has a really great axo section. Both of mine were ordered from breeders on the "for sale" thread there. I mostly feed earth worms but caudata also has several people that sell high quality salmon pellets that I would recommend. I keep a jar around for when I run out of worms or when a friend is taking care of them, Its very handy. Good luck, they are such fun little guys!


----------

